# Pictures of 18x9s on an S3?



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

It's time for new tires so you guys know that means it's time to consider a wheel change to get off of the stock wheels.

I'm looking at a set of 18x9" wheels and am interested in throwing on 245/40-18s. Cheaper tires than 19", more sidewall, slightly wider, lighter. 

Has anyone used this size on the 8V? Any fitment issues? Any pictures maybe?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

I went with a TT RS set-up for winter, 18x8.5 and i'm quite happy with the look with a slight drop. 034 Dynamic+ springs Tires are 245/40/18


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

18x9 35mm offset. 225/40/18. Lowered on bilstein coilovers. No rubbing at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwrigley (Apr 16, 2012)

2 liter weedeater T said:


> 18x9 35mm offset. 225/40/18. Lowered on bilstein coilovers. No rubbing at all.


Wheel look great :thumbup:


----------



## normcaldwell (Nov 28, 2015)

Neuspeed RSe10 18x9 ET40, 245/40/18 tires.
Slightly lowered on Neuspeed RS3 springs.
034 front camber mounts.
Very pleased with the setup.


----------



## Spinnetti_ (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm on 18x9 ET30 with 255's. Plenty of room. https://www.amazon.com/photos/shared/4FcX92wXQUWywFTVFQt3Zw._RzFx2tR77ACzLJ68kUOin


----------



## hendxrson (Aug 6, 2021)

Neuspeed RSe10 18x9 ET40, 245/40/18 tires.
Slightly lowered on Neuspeed RS3 springs.
034 front camber mounts.
Very pleased with the setup.




[/QUOTE]
do you have more pics? exact setup i want for winter


----------



## konigjim (May 16, 2006)

KONIG Freeform 18x9 +42 -Falken 245/40-18


----------



## normcaldwell (Nov 28, 2015)

hendxrson said:


> Neuspeed RSe10 18x9 ET40, 245/40/18 tires.
> Slightly lowered on Neuspeed RS3 springs.
> 034 front camber mounts.
> Very pleased with the setup.


do you have more pics? exact setup i want for winter
[/QUOTE]
Sorry, I've been off the board for awhile.
Here's a pic with Apex SM-10 18x9 ET42 with Falken RT-660 255/35.
With 18x9 ET42 or ET40, I've run Michelin Pilot Alpin PA4 in 235/40 for winter; works very well.


----------



## spigen (Apr 26, 2016)

looks good


----------



## formerlybimmer (3 mo ago)

> Here's a pic with Apex SM-10 18x9 ET42 with Falken RT-660 255/35.


Does a 255 tire rub at all? This is the perfect meaty setup. I have OZ Superturismo LM 19x8.5 +44 and currently running stock tire sizes, but I would like to upsize.


----------

